# A great Man Gone Home, as he had asked to do so many times Alton Littleton "COTTON" Harris



## j_seph (Aug 21, 2018)

Got to know him when I started getting my life back into Gods will 3 years ago. I remember his testimony in the milk truck. I remember one time in particular I walked into the store in a bad mood before work. We talked and he said one little thing and turned my whole dispoition of the day ahead to a different outlook.





His Obituary written by his daughter
*Alton Littleton “COTTON” Harris of Lula GA passed away August 20, 2018 at Northeast Georgia Medical Center. *


*He was born March 31, 1938 in Hall Co, New Holland GA, to Curtis and Susie P Harris.*


*Home Celebration will be held at 1:00 p.m. on Friday August 24, 2018 at Whitehall Baptist Church.  Rev. Scott Chastain, Rev. Gregg Poole, Rev. Philip Robinson, and Elder Charles Chapman will officiate.  Rev. Brent Jordan will officiate the graveside service.  Rev. Dwayne Ryals will lead singing and give an invitation at end of service.  Interment will follow in the church cemetery.  The family will receive friends at Little & Davenport Funeral Home on Thursday, August 23, 2018 from 2:00 p.m. until 4:00 p.m. and from 6:00 p.m. until 8:00 p.m.*


*The Family request no flowers.  If you feel the need to honor my daddy, purchase bibles through any Gideon Speaker to continue to spread the Gospel of Jesus Christ.*


*He’s preceded in death, other than parents, by his loving, dedicated wife Ethel Coley Harris; grandson, Matt Shockley; brother and sister-in-law, W. A. and Doris Harris*


*He’s survived by daughter’s Angela (Philip) Shockley, Lula Ga and Areta (Greg) Morgan, Gillsville Ga; 3 grandchildren, Robert (Keri) Morgan, Jonathan (Cory) Shockley, and Jessi (Darin) Kimbrell; 6 great grandchildren; brother and sister-in-law, Jack and Sandra Coley; sister and brother-in-law, Judy and Garnett Stephens; brother-in-law, Gary Coley, Sr.  Several nieces, nephews, cousins, neighbor kin, and many many special friends, too many to name.*


*He has pastored 12 churches, Union Hill Baptist, Banks Co; New Rocks Springs Baptist, Dacula, Ga; Emmaus Baptist, Hall Co; Riverside Baptist, Jackson Co, Little Ebenezer, East New Hope Baptist and Mt. Zion Baptist, all of Gilmer Co.; Flats of the Middle Creek Baptist, Scaly Mtn. NC; Pleasant Hill Baptist and Philippi Baptist of Lumpkin Co; Bethlehem Baptist, Union Co; Antioch Baptist, White Co,*


*He is best known by his testimony of salvation where he was in the floorboard of a SEALTEST Milk truck on an August Friday Morning before the third Sunday in 1964.  Then on an August morning in 1965 he felt the call of the Lord to preach the gospel.  His life became PREACHING and Truck driving. *


*Our family vacations were weekly revivals where we would literally stay the week in the town where the church was at. A few trips to Cherokee NC and yes we would attend church with the Native Americans.  As recent as two years ago he would still drive up to visit one particular church and had to preach a Sunday Night Service.*


*He is also known as well to have summer huge gardens, two sometimes three.  He and my mama loved it.  They would plant with the McCrackins and the Jordan’s.  He could be a hard man but he had a huge heart.  He didn’t sugar coat anything.  One famous line I will always remember him saying to someone who he was inviting to church, the man said they won’t like me with my long hair, my daddy replied, “if anyone ask you to leave the church service you let me know, and me and my wife will walk out with you.”*


*He longed for the day when the Lord would call him home and although he knew it was God’s timing, he still would ask God every day to come and take him Home. *


*He worked hard in R O Pilgrims Café, Gene Tyners Grocery Store, SEALTEST Milk, Flavorich Milk, Atlanta Dairies, Beam Oil, and finally retired from McPherson Oil Co in 2000.  He never retired from preaching.  He helped in two revivals this year, July at Bethlehem Baptist in Blairsville, Ga and last week Straightway Baptist in Clermont, Ga.*


*He drove himself to Flats of the Middle Creek Baptist in Scaly Mtn. NC on Sunday August 19, 2018, stood up to tell them this would probably be the last time he would see them and wanted them to know he loved them all.*


*To y’all he was a mighty man of God.  He wasn’t perfect nor did he claim to be.  He was just a sinner saved by grace.  To me he was my DADDY!  I am his fleshly mini me and we clashed a lot, but he was MY DADDY and I am a DADDY’S GIRL!*


*Those wishing to leave online condolences may do so at littledavenport.com*


*Little& Davenport Funeral Home and Crematory, 355 Dawsonville Hwy, Gainesville, GA 30501 is in charge of arrangements.*


----------



## georgia357 (Aug 22, 2018)




----------



## Paymaster (Aug 28, 2018)

My condolences,Joe.


----------



## Cobra (Sep 18, 2018)

j_seph said:


> Got to know him when I started getting my life back into Gods will 3 years ago. I remember his testimony in the milk truck. I remember one time in particular I walked into the store in a bad mood before work. We talked and he said one little thing and turned my whole dispoition of the day ahead to a different outlook.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


One of the best men I ever had the pleasure to meet.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Sep 18, 2018)

Condolences for the loss of your friend. It's tough losing a mentor. 
The best way we can honor them is by putting all they taught us to practice on a daily basis.


----------



## j_seph (Sep 18, 2018)

Cobra said:


> One of the best men I ever had the pleasure to meet.


Yes he was a great man


----------



## Areta (Oct 3, 2018)

Cobra said:


> One of the best men I ever had the pleasure to meet.



I am his daughter. I appreciate reading your comment. I miss him so much. I love hearing stories about him and how he may have touched folks as he served the Lord. He and my mama traveled many many miles together and when she passed away he was just lost as a ball in tall grass. Thanks you


----------



## cohuttahunter (Oct 5, 2018)

He helped my dad in revival at Zion Hill Baptist church in Ellijay in 1983.  I was saved that week.  God Bless!


----------

